# Diagnosis....



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi,
I saw my psychiatrist and the diagnosis of my psychiatrist for the insurances had 8 pages, and I had 3 diagnosis : 1) Depersonalisation disorder 2) Anxious disorder (with a bit of GAD and social phobia) 3)Depression because of the lengh of DP.

I have no personality problem, except a OCD tendencie (search on the NEt!) I have a clean file, they said I am coherent, my ideas are clear, I seem normal my speech is at the limits (grin) of normal *they mean I don't jump too much from a idea to another)' I am well connected to reality, etc. I am very depressed too.

They also say I have problems to tolerate SSRI's. They also said it doesn't have any proven cure for DPD (I know it but to heard it made me more depressed), and some things can be good, like SSRI, and others avenues, like Ritalin, Wellbutrin and low doses of anafranil. They say my case is complex and the cure will be.

I am a bit (a lot) devastated, I knew all that, but to hear DPD from a psychiatrist, I feel so mentally ill!!!! I hate it. Now I will increase Paxil to see a diffence (please don't do any comments on that med please, I feel very fragile), and continue and maybe add wellbutrin.

But I would like to have glimpses of hope.... even if the diagnosis seem that I am a f$$% nevrotic, maybe I can heal? Please just send me positive affirmations! I went to my psy in bus,is was nightmare. My DR was so worse. I took a calming medicine after, because I coundn't stand all this. Maybe meds are not good, but it's better that cracking up every minute....

Thanks

Coucouc (diagnosed DPD : eurkkkkkkkkkkkkk!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

> had 3 diagnosis : 1) Depersonalisation disorder 2) Anxious disorder (with a bit of GAD and social phobia) 3)Depression because of the lengh of DP.


Surprise Surprise??? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

That is weird, they said that there is no cure for DPD (Depersonalization Disorder), Am I correct on this, are we talking about the same thing. That is very surprising to me because I have talked to a lot of people (My dad is a phychiatirst/Phychologist) and he says that this is a very treatable thing. How long have you had it?, What are your symptoms, I just dont understand how you can take something someone says so serioulsy, you can beat this, you just have to work at it. Is this even a classified disorder or are people just calling it that? YOU CAN BEAT THIS, I am 100% sure of it.

Keep on pluggin,

Zach


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> That is weird, they said that there is no cure for DPD (Depersonalization Disorder), Am I correct on this, are we talking about the same thing.


It's a bit irresponsible for them to say that, not to mention - scarey, but when they talk about 'DPD' they aren't talking about the garden variety DP, they are talking about DP as a syndrome itself. Which, I think most people would agree, is a difficult bugger to shift. But it's far from incurable...[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

The psychiatrist for the insurances scared me to hell with that. I am very traumatised. But he even said to me that he didn't treated DP people, so....

But if you father is a psychiatrist, what does he say about meds?

I wonder where he find out that wellbutrin, ritalin were good for dpd, but anyway. I am able to try something, but I prefer SSRI for now, and a bit of klonopin in order to wait that SSRI takes effet.

If you want to hear my story, well I wrote it in DP story.

Thanks and I read your comments!

coucouc


----------

